# لاول مره برنامج بالعربى لحساب الاحمال



## خالد محمود محمد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اسالكم الدعاء مثبــت: لكل اعضاء وزوار هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء هـــــــام جداااااااا ( قوانين القسم ) 


ممنوع وضع وسائل الاتصال 
amr.zip​


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

هذه اول مشاركه ودى هديه رمضان برنامج لحساب الاحمال والقدره وتحويلات ورسم دكت الصاج والكثير والمفجاه انه بالعه العربيه ارجو الدعاء لى ولمصمم البرنامج وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف يوسف (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*كتاب التحكم فى HVAC من شركة Trane الامريكيه*

كتاب يشرح التحكم ببساطه شديده


----------



## م. سامر هاني (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي خالد انت ومصمم البرنامج :75


----------



## يوسف يوسف (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
و اسف جدا للمداخله غير المقصوده


----------



## م/سليمان333 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم 
ارجو مراجعة البرنامج حيث انة لايمكن تنصيبة
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (3 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير شكرا لجهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## light man (3 سبتمبر 2008)

thank alot it's very good program but i think that you didn't put the right copy


----------



## م/سليمان333 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو من جميع الاعضاء توضيح ان كان البرنامج يعمل ام لا


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

البرنامج يحتاج تنصيب برنامج وين رار لفك الضغط وهو يعمل من خلاله مباشره


----------



## hado (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا البرنامج


----------



## رضا عزت (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا 
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا 
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراش كرا ا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا 
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا


----------



## jamal_air (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نور محمد علي (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير جاري التحميل


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس خالد


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (29 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور على هذا البرنامج*​


----------



## احسان الشبل (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا


----------



## malk1979 (5 أغسطس 2009)

Thank you sooooooooooooo much


----------



## khalid_kmk (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك والبرنامج يعمل 100%
وارجو ارسال برنامج لحساب اوزان الدكت وتصميمها
[email protected]


----------



## srour (7 أغسطس 2009)

البرانامج يعمل ولكن بعض العمليات الحسابية فيه تجعل البرنامج ينغلق
فالبرنامج فى مراحلة الأولى ولكنه جميل ومفيد وبعد تطويرة سيكون أفضل
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## joubrane (8 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا و **جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## MGSh (8 أغسطس 2009)

غفر الله خطايانا و حشرنا مع الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وشكرا على هذا البرنلمج الرائع 
واسأل الله أن يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## احمد نميرى (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج والبرنامج يعمل


----------



## hamid2009 (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير برنامج رائع


----------



## م كباشي (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله في جهودكم . . .

موفقين باذن الله


----------



## فرفوح (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## kaaash1969 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*ارجو المساعدة*

لم اتمكن من تنصيب البرنامج ارجو المساعدة وشكرا لكم اخواني


----------



## ةهفخ (17 أغسطس 2009)

كل سنه وانتم جميعا بخير 
ميتو


----------



## abukhatwa (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك البرنامج اتنصب و كل شئ تمام و الحمد لله


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (17 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم على هذا البرنامج الجيد


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## سماح حمدان (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وان شا الله للامام بس انت متأكد من صحة عمل البرنامج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
م.بلال من الاردن مهندس تصميم ميكانيكي لاعمال التكييف والتدفئة والحريق والاعمال الصحية وشبكة المجاري وتمديدات المياة الباردة والحامية وبرك السباحة والتدفئة تحت البلاط كل ذلك حسب الكودات العالمية ورسم المخططات الخاصة بذلك باستخدام الاتوكاد إذا احتجت العمل مع بعضنا البعض فإني جاهز


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرا وإن شاء الله ابعث لك بعض البرامج الخاصة بالتصميم التكييف والتدفئة وبك السباحة


----------



## مؤيد غازي (18 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا مهندس خالد*​


----------



## محمد رسول (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة نريد المزيد


----------



## ليث البغدادي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور وجاري التحميل


----------



## tayseer_eng (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## علاء الوائلي (20 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم.....................البرنامج يعمل......شكرا لك خالد


----------



## نور محمد علي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## lartist (21 سبتمبر 2009)

عمل رائع اخي عيدك مبارك كل وانت بخير


----------



## saeid ahmed (21 سبتمبر 2009)

نشكركم على هذه الخدمات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور و الدعاء لك و لصاحب الجهد المبذول في البرمجة و الاخراج و نرجو منه متابعة عمل تطبيقات مختلفة عليه وايداعها كنماذج استخدام ويتعمل مانيوال وو يحمل معاه الـ وين رير علشان الفائدة تعم و جزاكما الله خيرا ياشباب الغد


----------



## wael gamil sayed (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك دنيا واخرة


----------



## عادل المصراوى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

البرنامج سهل التنصيب وشغاااااااااااااااال


----------



## sailara (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## makyljamee (12 أكتوبر 2009)

راح انزلة واشوف


----------



## كندي يونس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور ونتمنى لك التالق يارب


----------



## eng_evoooo (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## سمير شربك (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخي محمود وكل التوفيق لك


----------



## السمرقندي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوور


----------



## khalid_kmk (8 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسان عدنان (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ورد في الأثر عن الإمام محمد بن واسع أنه كان يدعو الله كل يوم بدعاء خاص فجاءه الشيطان وقال له يا إمام أعاهدك إني لن أوسوس لك أبداً لما آتيك، ولن أمرك بمعصية ، ولكن بشرط ان لا تدعوا الله بهذا الدعاء و أن لا تعلمه لأحد فقال الإمام كلا سأعلمه لكل من قابلت وافعل ما سئت .الدعاءاللهم إنك سلطت علينا عدواً عليماً بعيوبنا ، يرانا هو وقبيله من حيث لانراهماللهم آيسه منا كما آيسته من رحمتك وقنطَه منا كما قنطَته من عفوكوباعد بيننا وبينه كما باعدت بينه وبين رحمتك وجنتك .ادعوا به وأرسله لمن تعرف ولاتنسنونا من صالح دعاؤكم


----------



## إبن جبير (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك خيراً ، تسلم


----------



## إبن جبير (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على البرنامج


----------



## plak (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## alwarda (8 يناير 2010)

انا بحاجة الى برنامج وكتاب باللغة العربية عن تصميم ومعالجة مشاكل المرواح المستخدمة في صناعة الساحبةوالمكيف مع كيفية معالجتها وخاصة انه اذا كانت المروحة المستخدمة دفعها قليل ارجو مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
وفقنا الله واياكم لكل خير


----------



## mgd676 (11 يناير 2010)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسللللللللللللللللممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (13 يناير 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## ثاني احمد (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابوالبدر (20 يناير 2010)

اوكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## الشمس 1 (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على تلك الجهود


----------



## aly sobhy (29 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## melamir2 (30 يناير 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (30 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## احمد دوالي (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخ يوسف علي هذا الكتاب وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد فليفل (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكورا مشكورا يا ولدى


----------



## محمد248 (6 فبراير 2010)

llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## ابو هجران (6 فبراير 2010)

*العراق*

جزاك الله خيرا:2:


----------



## جسر الأمل (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكور.................


----------



## jamal_air (6 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا لجهودك وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## حمدى ميدو (6 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ظافر عزيز (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن البرناج لايعمل


----------



## حسام محمد (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم 
بس البرنامج ماعم يشتغل 
ممكن تشوف شو مشكلتو وترجع تنزلو من اول وجديد 
شكرا


----------



## saloo6565 (10 فبراير 2010)

*مشكورين على الملف
وبارك الله في مجهودك
مشكورين على الملف
*​*
*


----------



## yoroforever (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## nashmee (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووورين لكن البرنامج لا يعمل


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (2 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فيدورا (3 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## basem14281 (29 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل الشكر للاخوة القائمين على هذه البرامج الرائعة لحساب الاحمال
لكن الروابط لا تعمل .
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## fatehy (31 مايو 2010)

*الله ينور عليك فى الفكرة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى العزيز والله لوكان هذا البرنامج فعلا يعمل يبقى انت فعلا عملت عمل جليل ليس للهندسة , وانما للعرب اجمعين حيث هو ده المطلوب احنا العرب اول من اخترعوا وابتكروا ونشروا العلم وبكل اسف راح علم اجدادنا لغيرنا واصبحنا احنا اللى بنتعلم منهم وبلغتهم لأننا لم نحافظ على العهد ولم نتمسك بعلم اجدادنا فأخذه من هو اولى منا .
وحتى لا اطيل لك منى كل الدعوات ان يكون هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتك ...


----------



## kuwait75 (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## M_Negm (1 يونيو 2010)

نفع الله بك


----------



## حسام مصطفى سيد (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووورررا


----------



## Engineer Simon (22 يونيو 2010)

Thank you for the service


----------



## محمد_حلوان (23 يونيو 2010)

شكراً


----------



## نيوتن ديزاين (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي خالد


----------



## اسامه كول (29 يونيو 2010)

البرنامج جميل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 يونيو 2010)

ايه الجمال ده ياخالد 
الله يبارك لك 
ارجو انلا تقف عند هذا و يسعدنا نشوف اكتر 
ربنا يزيدك من فضله


----------



## امين السعيد (30 يونيو 2010)

انا اشكر المبرمج وصاحب الفكرة لانها بداية ممتازة لانى مؤمن اننا اولى الناس بتطوير التخصص لا نظل منتظرين الى ان ياتينا جديد من الخارج وخطوة ممتازة وبالتوفيق


----------



## bakry ahmed (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## mauth (19 يوليو 2010)

يمكن تطوير هذا البرنامج الى الفضل عندي القدرة على تطويره اذا عرفت على اي لغة برمجة صمم عندي خبرة بلغة فيجول بيسك دت نت وفيجول بيسك


----------



## sea son (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
البرنامج لايتم تنصيبه. أرجوا التكرم باللازم لسهولة التنصيب


----------



## حسن العلو (3 سبتمبر 2010)

البرنامج ممتاز وبارك الله فيك واحب ان انوه للاخوة ان البرنامج محمول بورتابل

وشكرا لكم


----------



## الانجينيير (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*برنامج جميل برنامج معقول مقدرشى اقول حاجه عنه*

اللهم احسن اليه كما احسن الينا


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

حبيبي البرنامج شو ماكو


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (4 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ma75 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

merci


----------



## mgeldin (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز ومصمم البرنامج 
جارى التحميل والتجربه


----------



## مجدى شاكر (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووور اخى على هذا البرنامج


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر وتقدير للاستاذ المهندس خالد على هذا البرنامج ون شاء الله لن انساك بالدعاء


م. مشتاق العراقي


----------



## م. رامي كامل (17 نوفمبر 2010)

اولا كل عام وأنتم بخير............ شكرا على البرنامج وعلى إهتمامك ان يكون بالغة العربية هدا شئ جميل جد وشكرا


----------



## محمودالموقع (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد أبوالسعود (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا هندسه على المجهود الكبير ده


----------



## Michael.al (25 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks a lot mate. God Bliss


----------



## engkfa (1 يناير 2011)

البرنامج يعمل بشكل جيد ولك جزيل الشكر على المجهود أخ خالد


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كرم الحمداني (12 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 

ممتاز والبرنامج يعمل بشكل ممتاز

بارك الله فيك 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## A HASSAN (12 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## كمال تلاوي (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كمال تلاوي (22 يناير 2011)

سبحانك اللهم لا إلاه إلا أنت


----------



## هونر طيفور (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للبرنامج العربي لحساب الحمل الحراري


----------



## نهى عبد ه (3 مايو 2011)

يجماعه هو فين اصلا البرنامج


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## غلبان نفسى اتعلم (4 نوفمبر 2011)

باالله عليكم عاوز كتوب عن الكنتروال للتكييف والقطع المستخدمه والاعطال وكل سنه وانتو طيبين


----------



## عصام الحربي (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## khalid_kmk (9 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم البرنامج لا يعمل على ويندوز 7 ولاكنه يعمل على ويندوز xp فقط
هل يوجد حسابات لكمية دفع الهواء بالغرف والتحكم فيها 
وكيف يتم حسابها 
وشاكرا على البرنامج


----------



## adiloman (9 فبراير 2012)

اخي البرنامج شغال بس اللغة مو مفهومة 
اللغة على شكل رموز متل "('-"è
ارجو اعادة النضر


----------



## osamaalalawnih (10 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير شكرا لجهودك وبارك الله فيك
البرنامج يعمل بشكل جيد


----------



## بو عمار (11 فبراير 2012)

thank alot ارجو مراجعة البرنامج


----------



## abo qasm (14 فبراير 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mechanic power (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (15 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا اخ خالد جهد مميز وجزيل الشكر للمصمم 

*


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (28 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء اللهم احفظ كل المهندسين العرب
يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله*


----------



## ابيع (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## drmady (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## hamid1972 (27 أبريل 2012)

Merci


----------



## hany27 (23 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## kokohamo2003 (24 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء على مجهودك وان شاء الله تعم الفائده للجميع*


----------



## mahmood mrbd (25 مايو 2012)

لايمكن تنصيب البرنامج اللي عنده اي معرفة يخبرنا


----------



## mechanic power (26 مايو 2012)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## younis najjar (23 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالددش (23 أكتوبر 2012)

:56:
تحياتى لك


----------



## hamada wassouf (25 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (27 أكتوبر 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخي وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وشكر خاص للمبرمج ورقمه موجود فى واجهه البرنامج وشكر للمهندس صبرى سعيد


----------



## عماد ابو خالد (28 أكتوبر 2012)

برنامج رائع جزاك الله خيرا وهو يعمل بشكل مباشر من خلال برنامج وين رار فك الملفات المضغوطة


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

:30:جزاك الله خيرا:30:
:30:وبارك الله فيك:30:​


----------



## جاد الكريم (31 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ASHRAF100 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ENG+AHMED (2 يناير 2013)

*شكر*

شكرا لكل من شارع وساهم


----------



## محمد علواني (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## firasqurany (14 مارس 2013)

راااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## ديار السعيدي (20 مارس 2013)

برنامج جميل و شيق بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالعال حسن (25 مارس 2013)

تسلم ايدك بجد شغل ممتاز


----------



## mahmoud fathi (26 مارس 2013)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## mahmood mrbd (27 مارس 2013)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء على مجهودك وان شاء الله تعم الفائده للجميع*_


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (31 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## AHMEDSWADI (31 مارس 2013)

اللهم ربي يحفضك من كل سوء


----------



## فؤاد السبئي (2 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## engwah (18 مايو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا مفيددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (23 مايو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس حيدر السعدي (3 يونيو 2013)

عاشت الأيادي ..... وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (3 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abedsh000 (4 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جاري التحميل


----------



## المهندس تبريد (8 يونيو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (25 أغسطس 2013)

بوركت مساعيكم للخير ومرضات الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (25 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزالك الله خيراً


----------



## kenzybatman (25 أغسطس 2013)

:14: شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالعال حسن (30 أغسطس 2013)

برنامج رائع شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خرطط (7 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (17 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور جاري التحميل


----------



## AHMADBHIT (17 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا جاري التحميل


----------



## كرم الحمداني (18 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## engkafa81 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك .... جاري التجريب


----------

